# Hello from New England!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! I absolutely love your avatar! Beautiful horse 
Nice to meet you 
Have fun posting!


----------



## Thoroughbred Hunter Lady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello RWF! 

....thanks for the welcome and one more thank you from Valie and I for noticing how handsome he is!

Cathy Ann & Class Always Shows a/k/a Valie


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

From one New Englander to another Welcome to HF!! I'm next door to you in Maine. Isn't it great that the weather is cooperating for riding, finally! :lol:


----------

